# Best shampoo and rinse



## Maltbabe

I am on the look out for shampoo and rinse for my babes. Has anyone used the Garnier rinse? Does anyone use "people" conditioner on their babies? :blush: I am at a loss. I have spent a pretty penny in different shampoos but my goodness the hair looks good 1 day that is it :angry: I brush every other day :wub:

TJ Max has opned a section with Bobby Panters shampoo and many other brands. Well.... I have several brans and to me, they are all the same :huh:


----------



## janettandamber

I have used Aussie shampoo moist that is human and it is good, no need for conditioner.


----------



## Orla

janettandamber said:


> I have used Aussie shampoo moist that is human and it is good, *no need for conditioner*.


I think you should always condition a maltese coat.

I also use the aussie shampoo and conditioner on Milo in between show washes.

I like purepaws shampoo's and conditioners on him aswell.


----------



## janettandamber

The aussie moist has conditioner in it


----------



## Orla

janettandamber said:


> The aussie moist has conditioner in it


even so, I find their (well,Milo's) coat can be dry after using just the shampoo.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

This is one of those questions that you will get a ton of different answers and none of them will be 'wrong' answers. It really depends on the coat.

Do your dogs go outside a lot? if they do, no shampoo/conditioner will keep them 'fresh' for long. 

I use Garnier Fructis sleek and shiney, Dove Go Fresh (yellow bottle) for my 'human' products. Have tried the Aussie but didn't have great results on my coats. 

Like Orla says, i always condition, even if it 's a 2 in 1. I may put a lighter conditioner on but I just dont' like taking the risk of an under conditioned coat.


----------



## Maltbabe

*Agreed*

No, my babies are in all day in AC. I like the conditioning because I do want to have a FUZZY:blush: and dried pooch! once I bathe I will post picture.

Thanks :aktion033:


----------



## Nikki's Mom

I currently rotate between Earthbath Shampoo and Neem Protect Shampoo. I like the Neem Protect Shampoo better because it lists all the ingredients so I know what is in it. It works well on Nikki's coat - which is very soft and mats easily. I use human hair conditioners either by Aubrey Organics or Desert Essence Organics. Sometimes I use a spray leave-in conditioner by Shikai.


----------



## puppy lover

Yes, those Suzan mentioned above work well. EarthBath even has a shampoo with optical brighteners. 

I find Olivea's coat is smoothest with Aubrey (which my groomer uses), Alba (very heavy conditioner which really softens her coat but I only use on special occasions as the smell is a bit overwhelming even though it's natural), and Desert Essence (grape is the one I use for dry hair). 

All the others listed have toxic, cancer causing, immune suppressing ingredients, as does Pure Paws (which I had previously thought otherwise). I got very sick from it. 

Here is a great company that is sending a free shampoo/conditioner sample but I don't think shipping is not included. I haven't tried them yet but it's on my list since the ingredients are very pure. They have an olive oil spray and essential oils coat conditioners/deodorizers that look awesome too.
AROMA PAWS: CHEMICAL FREE GROOMING PRODUCTS FOR YOUR DOG

Has anyone tried their products?


----------



## Nikki's Mom

puppy lover said:


> Yes, those Suzan mentioned above work well. EarthBath even has a shampoo with optical brighteners.
> 
> I find Olivea's coat is smoothest with Aubrey (which my groomer uses), Alba (very heavy conditioner which really softens her coat but I only use on special occasions as the smell is a bit overwhelming even though it's natural), and Desert Essence (grape is the one I use for dry hair).
> 
> All the others listed have toxic, cancer causing, immune suppressing ingredients, as does Pure Paws (which I had previously thought otherwise). I got very sick from it.
> 
> Here is a great company that is sending a free shampoo/conditioner sample but I don't think shipping is not included. I haven't tried them yet but it's on my list since the ingredients are very pure. They have an olive oil spray and essential oils coat conditioners/deodorizers that look awesome too.
> AROMA PAWS: CHEMICAL FREE GROOMING PRODUCTS FOR YOUR DOG
> 
> Has anyone tried their products?



I have also used the Desert Essence Organics conditioners on the fluffs and they work great. Hubby and I both use Desert Essence Organics hair/shower gel/lotion products as they are gluten-free. They work well, and no toxic stuff.


----------



## Maltbabe

*Aroma Paws*

I have used the Aroma Paws shampoo. Failed to see any results :blush: I currently use the Aroma Paws Organic face and Paw wash for in between baths and after eating. works well  nothing to write home about though :mellow:. I recently went to ROSS and saw a pack of wipes to wipe off make up it is organic and soaked in PURE chamomille. :thumbsup: the wipes are thick, sturdy and do a great job for clenaing the babes faces and specially around rhe eyes :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:

Ladie hasalways had problems with tear stains and I have seen improvement during this past week. Which is when, I started using the wipes :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Aarianne

My favourites:

Green Beaver:
http://www.greenbeaver.com/ (Canadian site)
http://www.greenbeaverus.com/ (US site)
-Apple Mint Shine Enhancing Shampoo
-Apple Mint Shine Enhancing Conditioner
-Jr. Boreal Berries Tear-Free Gentle Shampoo (I use this on the dogs' faces)
-Jr. Boreal Berries Conditioning Detangler (spray--so yummy!)

Aubrey Organics:
http://www.aubrey-organics.com/ 
-NuStyle Organic Detangler & Shine Booster spray*
-NuStyle Organics Hair Smoothing Serum* (glass bottle :thumbsup

*I have these products and have used them on occasion on myself. I wouldn't hesitate to use them on the dogs if they needed that sort of thing, but they don't with their coats kept short. (Note that the serum is a yellow oil though, so there's potential to maybe discolour a maltese coat.) I don't need them much either as my long hair has become so healthy since I stopped using products containing SLS or silicones.


----------



## puppy lover

Maltbabe said:


> I have used the Aroma Paws shampoo. Failed to see any results :blush: I currently use the Aroma Paws Organic face and Paw wash for in between baths and after eating. works well  nothing to write home about though :mellow:. I recently went to ROSS and saw a pack of wipes to wipe off make up it is organic and soaked in PURE chamomille. :thumbsup: the wipes are thick, sturdy and do a great job for clenaing the babes faces and specially around rhe eyes :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:
> 
> Ladie hasalways had problems with tear stains and I have seen improvement during this past week. Which is when, I started using the wipes :chili::chili::chili:


Thanks for posting your aroma paws experience . I'm disappointed to hear you didn't love the shampoo. I think I'll try the face cleaner and some of the other shine products - and get that sample shampoo! 
What is ROSS? It's great their wipes helped with tear staining!


----------



## Maltbabe

*about ROSS*

Ross is department store here in Florida. It is similar to Marshall's and TJ MAX . Many times they have great and expensive face creams, soaps and shampoos at a fraction of the cost :aktion033::aktion033:

I will be going around to see if I can get some more if not, I will make the pure chamomille tea myself and clean their faces :thumbsup: chamomille is very soothing and refreshig for stomach and skin :innocent:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

What actually are the ingredients that we should watch out for as far as toxic, cancer causing and other bad ingredients in shampoos and conditioners for our Dogs?? This is quite interesting since I have used different kinds of shampoos for Snuggles and Chrissy over the years and do not want to continue to use anything that can cause them any harm.

I don't remember seeing anything (I might have missed a thread) as far as what is good verses bad ingredients. I will certainly check out the shampoos and conditioners that I have if someone will follow up on this.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## puppy lover

The problem with pet products is that the law doesn't require them to list all ingredients. So there are many companies that only list the non toxic ingredients or none at all! 

I try to only buy from companies who state that their ingredients are safe and natural, and will list all ingredients on the website or the product. You can read the previous posts to see companies with safe ingredients. 

Rule of thumb: The companies that list only a few or no ingredients are usually toxic. Don't be fooled by the words 'botanical', 'herbal', 'spa' 'aromatherapy' or 'finest ingredients'. Some companies use these terms to get you to think they are natural. For example Herbal Essences shampoo is one of the most toxic around.

The companies that state they use only natural, organic, chemical free, safe ingredients, no synthetic fragrances, hypo allergenic and list all ingredients are usually ok. 

If you see the word fragrance that means it has synthetic fragrances and they are proven to be toxic chemicals. The words 'natural fragrance' usually mean it's from a natural source and is safe. 

Feel free to post (or email) the name/names of the products you would like to know about and I'll be happy to look into it for you 

I forgot to mention, if it's grooming products for people all you have to do is google the name of the ingredient and then the word safety or toxic and you can find the information that way. 
For example 'cocamide dea safety' or 'cocamide dea studies'


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

Thanks for taking the time out to respond to my quesiton regarding safe ingredients in pet shampoos and conditioners. I will look again at some of the ingredients and will do a search and will be able to tell whether or not an ingredient is safe to use.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## DooLittle

Maltbabe said:


> I am on the look out for shampoo and rinse for my babes. Has anyone used the Garnier rinse? Does anyone use "people" conditioner on their babies? :blush:
> I am at a loss. I have spent a pretty penny in different shampoos but my goodness the hair looks good 1 day that is it :angry: I brush every other day :wub:
> 
> TJ Max has opned a section with Bobby Panters shampoo and many other brands. Well.... I have several brans and to me, they are all the same :huh:


I originally used my breeders set up, and many of the products were human shampoo's and conditioners.













I believe that these combos worked well but after going to a dog show and being schooled by Cherrybrook
I took their advice and have had excellent results with the products below. I ran out of the conditioner 
for a month and tried 3 other conditioners, none with the results i get from animal house.



















Although I don't show DooLittle, Her coat is in such great shape and silky soft. I brush and come her
each day with very little fuss,and hardly any mats. I also have noticed that when I have gotten the shampoo
or conditioner in her eyes it has not ever been a problem. I also think that the types of brushes you use 
are equally important to the hairs health. I use the Madden brushes but end up with the brass pins on the 
Chris Christensen. I was told that Brass will not cause static frizz and that's one of the reasons they cost
more. I need to invest in a 27mm brass pin like the Maddens.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

We used to use Earthbath and we loved it! Now we are using PurePaws and at my mom's we keep a little bottle of cheap stuff from the pet store. I keep Hunter's coat short so it doesn't matter too much what we use but the EarthBath and PurePaws are the best (in my opinion).


----------



## iheartbisou

puppy lover said:


> Here is a great company that is sending a free shampoo/conditioner sample but I don't think shipping is not included. I haven't tried them yet but it's on my list since the ingredients are very pure. They have an olive oil spray and essential oils coat conditioners/deodorizers that look awesome too.
> AROMA PAWS: CHEMICAL FREE GROOMING PRODUCTS FOR YOUR DOG
> 
> Has anyone tried their products?


I've tried Aroma Paws-the honeysuckle/jasmin shampoo/conditioner...they say it's an 'all in one'..but I still used a separate conditioner afterward. I would also use it to clean her facial hair/beard area sometimes..and I think it did a good job...as good as the Spa Lavish does anyway.

I also have one of the leave in oil/scents...the orange-nutmeg scent which makes Bisou smell very delicious! All in all- I like their products, smell great..gets the dog clean etc etc.

Evidently this brand is big in Japan...or so I was told. lol.

But I've recently been introduced to Pure Paws and I LOVE it!!!


----------



## puppy lover

iheartbisou said:


> I've tried Aroma Paws-the honeysuckle/jasmin shampoo/conditioner...they say it's an 'all in one'..but I still used a separate conditioner afterward. I would also use it to clean her facial hair/beard area sometimes..and I think it did a good job...as good as the Spa Lavish does anyway.
> 
> I also have one of the leave in oil/scents...the orange-nutmeg scent which makes Bisou smell very delicious! All in all- I like their products, smell great..gets the dog clean etc etc.
> 
> Evidently this brand is big in Japan...or so I was told. lol.


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## frankie

i did try garnier sleek and shine shampoo and con.with my maltese and shih tzu

and i love it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cheri

I also used aussie moist on Vi before I found Spa Lavish, and I loved it! I still use it when I run out and cant get to the pet store. I use it on my hair so I always have it.
I also ised garnie (however you spell ot lol) bit I like aussie better.

The key to long lasting 'clean' look is to make sure you rinse really well. Especially the conditioner. And brush every day with a slicker 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

